# Pls help me remove this hijack Netgear link !



## clare_1971 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi, installed a Netgear wifi extender and now every time I open a new web page it hijacks Google and defaults to this http://www.mywifiext.net/welcome.htm.
Please help me remove it ! Any ideas very welcome. Thanks


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

Have you reviewed this?
NETGEAR


----------

